# موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========​
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

إليكم هذان الموقعان الرائعان فى الطلمبات كبداية

http://www.animatedsoftware.com/ascodesc/pumpdesc.htm

http://www.animatedsoftware.com/pumpglos/pumpglos.htm









​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

إليكم كتاب بسيط وجيد عن الطلمبات 




Chapter 1

Principle, Operation, and Maintenance 

رابط التحميل 
​

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=96ffd07ba0f27fc7acd97e1ed69f1ab5


----------



## زيد جبار (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على المجهود


----------



## selar79 (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 2*

Chapter 2

رابط التحميل

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=6a725545fd43b76976c721e32c539ded
​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

*اخى الكريم*

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:
:59::59::59::59:
:59::59:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور ع المجهودددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 3*

Chapter 3

رابط التحميل

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=a286db55b29730fb334311c28b8d3b7d

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 4*

*Chapter 4

* رابط التحميل

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=77ea7ac6bb9c0c0cf0a13215de05ebee


إنتهى الكتاب وإلى كتاب آخر إن شاء الله 
​


----------



## م.روزه (23 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هالمعلومات الجميلة
وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ولا تنسي موسوعه التبريد والتكييف وموسوعه الطاقه الجديده والمتجدده


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*waeel_taha2002*

الأخ waeel_taha2002 

إن شاء الله لن أنسي ولكن بالنسبة للطاقة فسوف تكون فى موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة


----------



## ghon (23 مارس 2009)

نريد موسوعه فى المعدات الثقيله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*ghon*

الأخ ghon 
إن شاء الله موسوعة للمعدات الثقيلة والمولدات ولايهمك 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مارس 2009)

*الكفاءة الكلية لنظام الضخ (الطلمبة والمحرك)*

موضوع جديد عن 
الكفاءة الكلية لنظام الضخ (الطلمبة والمحرك)

Overall Efficiency of Pump System

الجزء الأول

---------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------

 ملحوظة : إضبط شاشتك على 1280x800 لترى الصفحات جيدا 

تابعونى
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*Basics*

تعريفات مهمة فى عالم الطلمبات 
الجزء الأول - أساسيات - Basics

*Basics*

 1 - Avoiding Cavitation
2 - Capacity
3 - Cavitation
4 - Duty of Pumps
5 - Duty Point
6 - Effective Flow
7 - Flow
8 - Head
9 - Newtonian Fluid
10 - Non-Newtonian Fluids
11 - NPSH Value
12 - Number of Pole Pairs
13 - Operating temperature
14 - Pump Selection
15 - Rated Pressure
16 - Static Head
17 - System Duty Point
18 - System NPSH available
19 - Total Head
20 - Vapour Pressure
21 - Viscosity
22 - Working Pressure​
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*pumps-processes*

الجزء الثاني

​*Constructions*

Basic Pump Designs
Canned Rotor Pumps
Centrifugal Pump
DIN-Standards Centrifugal End-Suction Pump
Glanded (Dry-Motor) Pump
Glandless Pump
Monobloc Glanded Centrifugal Pump
Positive Displacement Pump
Reciprocating Pump
Self-Priming Centrifugal Pumps
Shaft Seals
Suction Lift With Non-Selfpriming Centrifugal Pumps​ 
الجزء الثالث​
*Sizing*

NPSH required
Operating Point
Operating Point of a Centrifugal Pump
Required Pump Shaft Power 

الجزء الرابع​
*Performance curves*


Affinity Laws
Best Efficiency Point (BEP)
Calculating the System H-Q Curve
Curve Corrections for Different Fluids
Impeller Trimming
Pump H-Q Curve
Pump Performance Chart
Pump Performance Curve
System Curve


كل ذلك تجدوه هنا 

http://www.pumps-processes.com/


فى الصفحة ستجد أزرار على اليسار إضغط عليها للتصفح فى الموقع 

​


----------



## S_G (3 أبريل 2009)

شكر جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 أبريل 2009)

تعبينك معانا اخونا مصطفى شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الذى تقومون به وفقك الله ودمتم بخير


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع و ارجو تكملة الدروس


----------



## S_G (8 أبريل 2009)

I need to Know the Laws and the definition of the following items always asked in the Guarantee Tables in any Tender:
Water Horse Power?
Energy Consumed in K.W.H. / B.H.P? can i put the shaft power instead of it or I have to calculate it.
Thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 أبريل 2009)

*water horsepower*

إليك هاتين الورقتين 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 أبريل 2009)

*hp and kw*

وإليكِ هذا المثال 



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*A*

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الأول
a

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

وهذا تعليق بسيط على الصفحات الأولى للفصل 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 أبريل 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 أبريل 2009)

لا محالة متميز جدا ورائع​Inevitably very distinct and wonderful​​


----------



## ahm1020488 (11 أبريل 2009)

*يا أخي شكرا جدا علي المجهود ده*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة

 Thanks a lot, I appreciate your praise​


----------



## power .I.S (12 أبريل 2009)

*يوجد مجموعة ملفات خاصة بالمحركات ديزل وغاز للاستفادة*

الاخ الفاضل يوجد مجموعة ملفات خاصة بالمحركات ديزل وغاز للاستفادة منها برجاء المراسلة من خلال المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

power .i.s قال:


> الاخ الفاضل يوجد مجموعة ملفات خاصة بالمحركات ديزل وغاز للاستفادة منها برجاء المراسلة من خلال المنتدى


---------------------------------------------------------------------
الأخ الفاضل شكرا جزيلا لك ، لكن أفضل لو عندك شئ تريد مساعدة الإخوان به فإنشره وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

*b*

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الثاني
b

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## فرج العطار (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم افادكم الله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*C*

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الثالث
c

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء الرابع d*

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الرابع
d

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## mod80 (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكورة جهود الجميع ونرجو لكم التوفيق في كل أموركم واحوالكم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الرابع
e

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 أبريل 2009)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس " نفع الله بك مهندس مصطفى ووفقك لما يحب تعالى ويرضى " ----------------- امين


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ مصطفى


----------



## الاورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك لخدمة المهندسين


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 مايو 2009)

*f*

إليكم هذا الملف العملى عن الطلمبات من تجميعي وليس من تأليفي
الجزء الرابع
f

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا المجهود الكبير ..وانشاء الله نطمح الى المزيد


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (2 مايو 2009)

معلومات وملفات قيمة
جزاك الله خيرا اخي مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (30 مايو 2009)

أشكرك بشدة أخى المهندس المستشار مصطفى الوكيل

واقول لك اننى فعلا استفدت كثيرا من هذه الملفات الرائعة التى اجتهدت فى تجمعها
وخاصة الجزء الخاص بتحليل الاهتزازات التى تتعرض لها طلمبات الطرد المركزى
والقيم المسموح بها 

ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## omdur (1 يونيو 2009)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله
مشكور يااخى على هذا المجهود
والشكر موصول للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد جدا ولى جميع الاعضاء 
والله الواحد استفاد جدا من هذا المنتدى
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم ويوفقنا جميعا لفعل الخيرات


----------



## unknownlover_4love (2 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم ... يا اخوانى انا جديد عالموقع ومش عارف اتعامل معااه بصراحه
و كمان التحميل بتاع الكتاب ده مش راضى يظهر عندى 
ممكن حد يبعتلى لينك تانى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا بشمهندس مصطفي ويا ريت ادارة المنتدي تثبت الموضوع لهذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## م/ محمد فتحي (3 يناير 2010)

بالله عليكم اخواني وابائي الاعزاء انا مهندس جديد واريد معرفه معني طراز الطلمبه وليكن مثلا:
Nt 65-315/330 
nt 80-400/409
nt100-400/409
nt 125-400/408
nt 150-400/408
ومعدل التصرف في كل نوع يبقى كم ل/ث وهل يوجد طرازات اخري ؟
سؤال اخر عندي طلمبه 60ل/ث يبقى قدره الموتور كم؟
وانا اسف جدا واريد الرد بأقصى سرعه


----------



## ahmed abdelhady (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الطيب لكن الروابط الخاصه بالكتاب الاول لا تعمل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا:63:


----------



## ehabaly (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يااخى


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 مارس 2010)

*Npsh*

Understanding Net Positive Suction Head

NPSH​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا000وبارك اللع فيكم00ويرجى التأكد من الروابط للأجزاء 1و2و3و4


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 يوليو 2010)

اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## اسحاق عمان (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر:75:


----------



## tanta (25 يوليو 2010)

ما قدرة الطلمبه المطلوبه لعماره 11 دور 33 شقه


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor


----------



## طه حسين راجح (6 أغسطس 2010)

مليون شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## elrayah (14 فبراير 2011)

very well thanks for u my aear Mustafa and i hope god bless u


----------



## niceengineero (14 فبراير 2011)

الروابط م شغالة ليه ؟


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

ممكن التحميل على موقع اخر بدون زحمة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة واحنا جاهزين


----------



## hicham-21 (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## وائل البحراوى (24 أبريل 2011)

مبرروك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bakker (22 مايو 2011)

please don't waste our time


make every thing easy please


----------



## bakker (22 مايو 2011)

shit engineer


----------



## medous54 (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ولو كان الشرح باللغة العربية لكان أفضل


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## ali&anas (25 أغسطس 2011)

مع الشكر والتقدير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (3 يناير 2014)

عمل رائع بوركتم


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (4 يناير 2014)

في مشكله في اللينكات


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (3 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechengfathy (6 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس مصطفى والف شكر على المجهود الرائع 
انا لى طلي عند حضرتك هو ان لو تكرمت تعرض مثال حقيقى عن كيفيه اختيار مضخه بالكامل


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (7 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ....اخي العزيز اشكرك على هذه الفكرة الرائعة لعمل الموسوعات ... و ارجو اضافة موسوعة حول الصمامات وحول موضوع التزييت للمكائن ...وشكرا


----------



## العبدلي (11 مارس 2014)

الاهتزازات الميكانيكية وتحليلها ومتابعة الالات الدواره


----------



## radi1111 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ونفع الله بك
ولكن أين موسوعة التكييف والتبريد


----------



## hassan elkholy (8 سبتمبر 2014)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> *إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :-
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


*الله ينور يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا على المجود الرائع بس مش عارف فين الملف الخاص بالصحى؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks thanks thanks thanks


----------



## mohamed62 (2 مارس 2015)

شكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed62 (2 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

